# Could not open /dev/cuse



## balanga (May 17, 2021)

Just seeing if I can do anything with a PCTV usb adapter which I tried to use a while ago but got nowhere, so thought I'd try again. I already have webcamd installed, although when I plug the adapter in I get a msg:-


```
webcamd: Could not open /dev/cuse.
```

What is it that I need to install?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

`kldload cuse`; read `pkg info -D webcamd`

cuse(3)


----------

